# what is meant by Chinese Commercial Code Number in Form 80



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me that what is meant by *Chinese Commercial Code Number which is a part of question in Form 80*...?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

If you don't have a Chinese name this doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually My Sister resides in China, But She is not a Chinese National/PR holder, So in that case will i be writing No for Question which states"Does he ever Use Chinese Commercial Code Number...?...I am scared whether this *Chinese Commercial Code Number* would apply upon her OR Not...?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It has nothing to do with living in China. It's specifically for people with Chinese names. As in names written in Chinese characters. It's a way of standardising and inputting Chinese characters into a computer.


----------

